# My Elderly 307d



## keefee (Feb 13, 2013)

Will do some other pics when it stops snowing!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a Mercedes, so no need to say any more 

Enjoy!


----------



## bigmillie (Feb 13, 2013)

Lovely vehicle 
Looking  forward to more Pictures


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 13, 2013)

307D a lovely vehicle to drive at a nice sedate pace, drove 307D/308D for many years from 1988 onwards. Great looking van.


----------



## GRWXJR (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty sure the 307D is the van a couple of builder friends had, and i used to see a steady stream of them traipsing to and from the open air markets in Pembrokeshire - at one time they seemed like THE vehicle for the Market Trader.

I was told that as a platform the 307D was a steady plodder, but its main redeeming feature was being utterly bomb-proof and unfussy for starship-type mileages, pretty much regardless of how well (badly?) the beast was maintained.  Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## bigmillie (Mar 12, 2013)

Engine will run on anything oily


----------



## Apache208D (Mar 12, 2013)

*Can we join in?*

Hello from me and my elderly (1989) but much loved 208D Merc. Autotrail??? 

She WLTM similar others for fun, outdoor activities and wildcamping!!!

Can provide pictures if she agrees to modeling! (No 'fashion' or page 3)


----------



## bigmillie (Mar 12, 2013)

Having a little bit of chassis welding done tomorrow then Mot end of month (my old girl is in her 28th year)

In April  off on a tour of France for 5 weeks


----------



## mark61 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nothing slow about them for their era, and the UK never got the 309D's and only the 310's later on. From a time when Merc made proper motors.


----------



## Duckrow (May 8, 2013)

I'm a bit behind the times as I'm in a 207d. Is there much upgraded/ changed about the 307d? On the Autotrail front I've been repairing a few hard to find leaks this last weekend. The next few days may tell me how I got on!


----------



## mark61 (May 8, 2013)

Duckrow said:


> I'm a bit behind the times as I'm in a 207d. Is there much upgraded/ changed about the 307d? On the Autotrail front I've been repairing a few hard to find leaks this last weekend. The next few days may tell me how I got on!



207D & 307D T1's are virtually the same. 307's are usually 3500Kg GVW while 207's are either 2600Kg GVW or 2800Kg GVW depending on wheelbase.


----------



## Duckrow (May 10, 2013)

I have seen it said that by the time you fill up with water and kit, that 207d's are close to they top weight load so my guess is that you would have a bigger amount of load capacity in a 307d?


----------

